# My wild meece litter



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

So, about a week ago my dad accidentally destroyed a mouse nest outside. The mother only came back for one, so I decided to take on the other 2. Feeding every two hours, whiping their bottoms, and keeping them warm was WAY to much for me. I wanted to give them the best chance of survival so I went to a feeder breeder and bought a nursing mouse and her 5 babies. The new mother instantly began grooming the wild babies and she adopted them. Now they have fur but their eyes are not quiet open. They are much bigger than her litter and are more feisty. Even with their eyes closed! haha
Once they are big enough I will release them into my backyard which is a couple acres of woodland.

Anywho, here are pictures of there Mom, and a picture of them.  I will get better pictures once they open there eyes and start to explore.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4952209525


__
https://flic.kr/p/4952209547


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are actually _Peromyscus_ (deermouse or white-footed mouse) babies, not _Mus_. They're very cute.

If you start to feel sick, go straight to the doctor since Peromyscus is a primary carrier of the Hantavirus in the US. Most Peromyscus are perfectly fine, of course, but it's still wise to be careful.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks! I took them to my vet the next morning after I got them and he said they were healthy but to wash my hands constantly, so I've been doing that. Thats so interesting that they are deermice, I didn't really know what kind they were. I will definitely read up about them and see what they need nutritional wise so that they can grow up happy and healthy enough to be released later on


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The people I've known who kept them kept them pretty much identically to regular housemice (aka fancy mice aka feeder mice aka pet mice). They're a lot jumpier and a lot more energetic than the mice we're used to, but otherwise they're the same. They have enormous eyes.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

omgosh! I just googled them, they do have huge eyes! haha I would love to keep them but I think they would be happier outside. However, I would have a lot of fun creating an outdoorsy type of cage for them.. hmmmm haha


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you keep them, you might find that they will make use of climbing space more than regular mice. Peromyscus (I use the Latin name because there are dozens of species or subspecies and they all have different common names) are not arboreal, but they do tend to like to climb and jump more than regular mice. A friend of mine used to keep them and had some in a 50 gallon tank that was all decked out with ladders, ropes, wheels, and platforms. It was neat-looking. 

The only down-side is that they don't really lend themselves to handling much. They're more like fish: to be seen rather than played with.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

That sounds so awesome! You should try to get pictures :] I don't really hold these mice as it is, I'm more into my rats. But I have to say, the more I learn about these guys the more interested I am! haha


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Well he had them for sell at a Rodent Fest so I don't think they still exist in that form. 

When I was really young, before the Internet (that makes me feel so old!) came to my neck of the woods, I had some mice and one escaped, or so my dad thought when he cupped his hands around a baby and brought it to me. It was a deer mouse, and I kept him for a few days and then let him go.

Considering that _Mus_ species evolved in Asia, I think of all _Peromyscus_ species as the New World's equivalent. They eat the same foods, have similar biological needs, and both are human commensals (although regular mice have made a fine art of this, and Peromyscus do still live in areas away from humans as well).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Deer meeces are a lot of fun to watch. When they're awake, they rarely stay still for long. And I think they live longer on the avaerage than mus musculus.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, yeah. It also might be illegal to keep them in your state, because they are considered "native wildlife." However, I don't know a single person who has ever gotten in trouble for keeping them. I think those laws are meant to cover things like bears, rattlesnakes, and eagles.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohhh yeah, I believe you when you say they don't stay still! They are already hopping and crawling around and their eyes arent even open yet. I don't know how the mother rat handles an entire litter of them! haha I think its legal here..in Michigan, I'm pretty sure we are allowed to own just about anything with a license...not sure thats a good thing or not ha! I don't plan on playing with them or socializing them in any way. I just want to keep them as wild as possible.

Would you guys keep them or let them go?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I probably wouldn't take them in in the first place I don't think because I wouldn't want to risk my other animals (or my me) getting sick.

But if I already had them I might keep them, depending on if I had the room.  If you do let them go, you'll want to make sure it's still relatively warm where you live so they can make nests and prepare for the oncoming winter. I have relatives who live in Michigan and I know it gets cold pretty early in the year sometimes.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, the weather is the main thing I'm worried about.. they still have a couple weeks with me and by then i'm sure it'll get pretty chilly. hmm..I'm not sure what I'll do just yet


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've wanted to make a colony of deer mice, so bad, lol.
You're so lucky that you found some, and they're so lucky that you rescued them, and knew what to do!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Casey if you take some bird seed and sprinkle it around a parking lot or field every night for a week, then set down a live trap, you could probably catch some. Once they learn that there is food at a place, they will keep coming back. They're most active about an hour before and an hour after nightfall. This is why many are often caught by cats.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooh. I'd have nowhere to keep them at this point. :roll: 
I thought there was no room left in my animal room, then somehow I made room for 3 more ten gallons, and a 55 gallon, all for my ASFs.

Not only am I fascinated by field mice, and think they're absolutely adorable, but whenever I would cull any, taxidermists buy them for upwards of $50 if mounted, or freezedried properly. 

I wonder if there's anyone in the US that actually breeds them? Hmm. . .


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmmm..I think I'll check their genders today and see what I got! haha I definitely have space for them. Another forum told me not to release them because their mother isnt there to teach them basic skills to survive..

I don't know what to do! haha, I'll take more pictures of them once their eyes open which should be today or this weekend. They are sooo adorable!!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I also think, that they might not survive in the wild. They would get in fights with the wilder mice, because they smell different, and they have not had a mom to teach them what to eat. They would be looking for the same micefood you give them, and be very hungry if they could not find any. 
I probably would keep them, males and females seperate naturally. I would give up my coach if I had to, anything to get to keep them.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Yah, I've worked as a volunteer wildlife rehabilitator for several years. If their mother doesn't raise them in the wild, they will not survive on their own. They wouldn't have learned basic survival skills, such as covering their scent and what foods to eat. Just as a mouse raised in a barn will always live in a barn (and struggle or die anywhere else), mice (and other small animals) raised by domestic animals must remain domestic. When we rehabilitated wild animals, we had to be sure that we taught them their survival skills without letting them know that we are humans.
Looks like you've got yourself some new little meece!


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Alrighty! Looks like I am keeping them! haha Do you guys have any advice on what their tank should look like? I'm guessing they would enjoy branches and things to climb on..I'll put them in a spare 50 gallon long tank I have..any advice is appreciated


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Where do you live, out of curiosity? 

I'd give them plenty of chewing toys, and climbing ropes as well.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I live in Macomb, MI

I agree with the chewing toys and tons of climbing rope!


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

So a little update: I found a wildlife rehabilitation center who will gladly take them and teach them how to survive in the wild. They deal with deer mice all the time and they seemed very educated. They will actually teach them how to find their own food and all of that jazz.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:dance sounds like they will be well looked after


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Really gorgous babies! Glad they are all okay


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Best way of rehabing wild mice is to take their cage, and half bury it in a place that would suit them, their natural habiat, remove the mesh from the side after the cage has been there for a week, but keep visiting it every couple of days or so to replenish food. Gradually they will drift away as you drop the food to nil.


----------

